# Suggestions for Apps that cost money



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know. . .odd request.   But, with the 4G Fire, having purchased the Amazon special data plan, I get $10 to spend on apps.  So. . . . .got any suggestions of ones that are actually worth paying money for?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Printershare for fire if you have a wireless printer.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_3_12?url=search-alias%3Dmobile-apps&field-keywords=printershare+for+kindle+fire&sprefix=printershare%2Cmobile-apps%2C397


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

yep... got that one.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tune In Radio Pro. You can tape stuff with the pay version.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got that one too. . . got it when it was a FAotD a while back. . . . . .

Sent from my KFJWA using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Tapatalk for forums, love it!


----------



## kfp10596 (Dec 16, 2008)

I got the tapatalk now how do i use it.


Thanks,
Kim


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I know. . .odd request.  But, with the 4G Fire, having purchased the Amazon special data plan, I get $10 to spend on apps. So. . . . .got any suggestions of ones that are actually worth paying money for?


I signed up for the Amazon plan and should get the $10 in apps....was it applied to my account or was there an email? Off to check...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Got the Tapatalk already too. 

Betsy it doesn't show with regular Amazon GC credit.  But if you go to the app store and select any app, there's a link in the 'buy the app' area on the right that you can click to see what sort of credit you have in what store.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Got the Tapatalk already too.
> 
> Betsy it doesn't show with regular Amazon GC credit. But if you go to the app store and select any app, there's a link in the 'buy the app' area on the right that you can click to see what sort of credit you have in what store.


OK. I thought maybe there was an email or something. Off to check...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK. I thought maybe there was an email or something. Off to check...
> 
> Betsy


Well, after I signed up, I got an email from ATT confirming that I have a 'phone' number for the 4gFire and an email from Amazon that said this:



> Hello Ann Von Hagel,
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase of the Kindle Fire 4G LTE data package. The $10 Amazon Appstore promotional credit included in the package has been added to your Amazon.com account, and is good towards apps and games in the Amazon Appstore. Visit amazon.com/kindlefireapps to shop thousands of apps and games for your Kindle Fire HD 8.9. Enjoy!


Both went to my amazon contact email on file with them.

Incidently, that link goes to a page where you can sort for Apps compatible specifically withe the various Fires. . . .most completely overlap, but not all.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

iSpy for 99¢. It's a lot of fun, and you can actually control many of the cameras yourself.

iSpy Cameras


----------

